# So what will be on your Thanksgiving table?



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2017)

*I will be making the turkey of course.  With my mom's dressing....bread sausage, celery sage and a couple other things.   White and sweet mashed taters, cranberries.  Appetizer will be a bread bowl with spinach dip  Dessert is apple cobbler, apple pie, and pumpkin pie*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2017)

King crab legs, hot butter and cocktail sauce for my husband, French bread....for dessert Strawberry Rhubarb pie with vanilla ice cream.  Just bought the crab legs at Costco, if I couldn't find good king crab legs today, we would have had a rib eye roast with mashed potatoes and caramelized onions.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 22, 2017)

We'll start the day with sausage/cheese muffins for breakfast. Because I'm dog sitting, I'll have to boogie on home bright and early to make the muffins. They're hearty so only still need a glass of juice and some coffee.

On DD's dinner table? Way too much food! Turkey, dressing with sausage and apples, mashed potatoes, gravy, brandied cranberries, green bean casserole, sweet potato casserole, Brussels sprouts, fruit salad, and because this is the South, mac & cheese as well. Can't have a holiday meal in the South without mac & cheese. For dessert, choose from peanut butter pie, apple pie, pumpkin pie,  pecan cheesecake, or what the heck, one of each. And sweet tea, of course, because...the South.

We'll probably all finish up with Rolaids!

The best part of Thanksgiving dinner is leftover Thanksgiving dinner on Friday.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2017)

Since I didn't receive an invitation anywhere this year, I am making a friend's all-in-one turkey casserole: 
*Judy's Turkey Casserole*


 Roast a turkey and let it cool after roasting. Slice it and lay slices of the turkey on the bottom of a large baking dish Prepare stove top stuffing as per package directions. You can add your own touches to the stuffing like chopped celery and /or sauteed Jimmy Dean sausage. Spoon stuffing mix over the sliced turkey. Next prepare Bob Evans mashed potatoes as directed, or mash your own. Spoon the mashed potatoes over the stuffing. Pour a few jars of turkey gravy over the mashed potatoes. Bake at 350[SUP]0[/SUP] for about 35-40 min or until bubbly.


I will augment this with baked, mashed delicata squash and Aunt Nellie's white onions and apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2017)

Some ridiculous questions over the years answered on the Butterball turkey hotline, more HERE.



> *The Antique Turkey*
> 
> A curious home-cook in Alabama once called the  Butterball hotline to ask about cooking a turkey he found in his dad’s  freezer. The only problem? The turkey was more than 30 years old, and  had been sitting in his father’s freezer since 1969. “Although the  Talk-Line staffer recommended the open roasting pan method to cook most  turkeys, this time she suggested that the first step was to purchase a  fresher fowl.”
> 
> ...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 23, 2017)

...Just me, my dog and cat this year......should have probably bought some Thanksgiving-y food.....but too late now.
You all are making me so hungry with the Thanksgiving dishes you are making!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2017)

Chicken.

SB, Those Butterball Hotline stories were really good!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> ...Just me, my dog and cat this year......should have probably bought some Thanksgiving-y food.....but too late now.
> You all are making me so hungry with the Thanksgiving dishes you are making!


Cindylou, come on over here. I have plenty


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2017)

Debodun, you can stop by too.  I have pie!!!  &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 23, 2017)

Marie5656 I gratefully accept your invitation! So kind of you.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2017)

Just made my Thanksgiving plate - clockwise from the top: delicata squash, cranberry sauce, turkey casserole (with mashed potatoes, mushrooms, stuffing and gravy all-in-one), white onions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2017)

debodun said:


> Just made my Thanksgiving plate - clockwise from the top: delicata squash, cranberry sauce, turkey casserole (with mashed potatoes, mushrooms, stuffing and gravy all-in-one), white onions.
> 
> View attachment 45039



Deb, That looks like Thanksgiving to me.  Have a great day!!!


----------



## Lon (Nov 23, 2017)

I am hosting 14 family members in the Private Dining Room at Oakmont Retirement where I now live. The meal will offer a choice of turkey or ham with all the usual side dishes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2017)

Do those who make turkey use the little pop up insert to show that it's done, or do you use a thermometer...or just go by knowing when it's done?  I've always used the pop up that comes with the turkey, seems to always come out perfect and tender.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do those who make turkey use the little pop up insert to show that it's done, or do you use a thermometer...or just go by knowing when it's done?  I've always used the pop up that comes with the turkey, seems to always come out perfect and tender.



The turkey I normally get does not come with the popper.  I have done well without it.  In fact, this year my husband said that this was the best we have had so far.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2017)

Congratulations Marie, that's a good compliment from hubby!


----------

